# Bezzera Mitica in a niche...



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

A recent change to my coffee making bench, my large commercial grinder gets kicked out by a young upstart.

To create a level surface with my large stainless steel knock box below the Bezzera I made a long drawer case from a surface planed engineered oak board. A coating with Danish oil and drying in the Bristol sunshine it is a close match to the oak components of the Niche. It also houses my scales....113.1 gr , what might that weight entail ? 🤔


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SteveBRS said:


> what might that weight entail


 The Niche cup? 🙂


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The Niche cup? 🙂


 Correct 🎆

Easy for those dosing 17 grs.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice fit....especially that handy little draw.


----------



## FranFal (Apr 2, 2021)

Very neat and super organised, a coffee shrine.


----------

